# What racing is REALLY all about



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

This is us crossing the finish line last Sunday:








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you get the gun


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

gamayun said:


> Did you get the gun


Well, not exactly (there were a couple of boats in front of us that aren't in shot)... but we beat the guy behind us. 

..and splashed the photographer on the Committee Boat with our bow wave. Yes, we were THAT close!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like an awsome day!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Stumble said:


> Looks like an awsome day!


Yep! We started in around 0kts with the odd puff and an hour later it was blowing 20.. 'Twas rather chilly though: not much more than 5 degC out there.


----------



## FSJunky (Sep 12, 2016)

That looks awesome! was it a wood only race? (your boat is wood right?)


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looking good. Can't help but think how much bigger the bow wave would have been if you had a boom vang! Nice shots. Seems like you were outpacing the guy behind you the whole time - moving further and further ahead.


----------



## EdwardHorner (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks like a great day.


----------

